
Tweeterino – A neat website to create Fake Tweet images with any Twitter user - danielrgfm
https://tweeterino.com
======
metalliqaz
AKA: the excuse that will be used by anyone who ever deleted a tweet that
makes them look bad. FAKE TWEET!

~~~
danielrgfm
Even better than that, it has fooled the tabloid "The Sun" into writting a
news article about a fake tweet as if it were real:
[https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/3959675/rob-
kardashian...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/3959675/rob-kardashian-
says-kris-jenner-was-married-to-a-dude-named-caitlyn-as-he-ignores-mums-pleas-
to-stop-revenge-porn-rampage/) Showing how inaccurate tabloid news can be. The
original fake tweet:
[https://tweeterino.com/robkardashian/status/21786](https://tweeterino.com/robkardashian/status/21786)

